# Theraband tan tubes



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

1/8 inch OD, similar to 1632 that we all love for BB shooting. Anyone ever used these theraband tan tubes? Are they as good as the 1632?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

No, they're not.
The retraction speed is really slow, totally unsuitable for slingshots.
1632s are awesome, though :thumbsup:


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

M.J said:


> No, they're not.
> The retraction speed is really slow, totally unsuitable for slingshots.
> 1632s are awesome, though :thumbsup:


Thank you. Almost bought a case of it from a friend of mine who works at a physical therapy practice. They apparently don't use them and wanted them gone. Too bad. Are any of the theraband tubes good for slingshots?


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hy Phoul Mouth thanks for asking just flirted my self with this question 
Thanks MJ for the response
But still I would like to test it  so if any one has something to shear for us/me ? PM us/me 
Cheers


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Phoul Mouth said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> > No, they're not.
> ...


Theratube Yellow is pretty ok.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

M.J said:


> Phoul Mouth said:
> 
> 
> > M.J said:
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

I was shipped some of the theraband tan by mistake a year or so ago.

Never thought I'd use it, made my little guy a shooter with it.

After watching Wing shooters video with 1632s I thought it's about the same size so I made a set for one of my small ring shooters.

I was pretty impressed with it.

Shoots pretty well for me.Took out a woodpecker in top of a mesquite that had been pecking holes in one of my out buildings at about 15 yds.

Shoots 3/8 steel very well. That's just this old geezers opinion. :iono:

I've never used 1632s so I can't really do a comparison, but for just shooting fun I like the TB tan.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Phoul Mouth said:


> 1/8 inch OD, similar to 1632 that we all love for BB shooting. Anyone ever used these theraband tan tubes? Are they as good as the 1632?


I have, see post above.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

rockslinger said:


> Phoul Mouth said:
> 
> 
> > 1/8 inch OD, similar to 1632 that we all love for BB shooting. Anyone ever used these theraband tan tubes? Are they as good as the 1632?
> ...


So I have a mod saying they are junk, and you saying they are good. Now I am at a total loss. Would love to get a tie breaker in here because I can grab a whole case of this stuff on the cheap if they are good. Would love someone that have maybe chronographed the tan tubes, that would be awesome.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

hey Phoul how about we share that box ?

and maybe some others want to jump in ?

I might take it for the kids slingers as a not so powerful strong version ?

let me know how much i ow you if wee share it by us ok

cheers


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

leon13 said:


> hey Phoul how about we share that box ?
> 
> and maybe some others want to jump in ?
> 
> ...


 Ill talk to my buddy tomorrow and find a price. If it's cheap enough it may be worth the risk.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Phoul Mouth said:


> leon13 said:
> 
> 
> > hey Phoul how about we share that box ?
> ...


PM sent


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Here's my set up

Works for me,


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

I puchased 50' roll of 1/8 tubing from "latex.com " out of Brooklyn NY and gotta say

im happy with it , Its pretty snappy stuff good price too !


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

lunasling said:


> I puchased 50' roll of 1/8 tubing from "latex.com " out of Brooklyn NY and gotta say
> 
> im happy with it , Its pretty snappy stuff good price too !


All I get at latex.com is a message saying domain is for sale.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Phoul Mouth said:


> lunasling said:
> 
> 
> > I puchased 50' roll of 1/8 tubing from "latex.com " out of Brooklyn NY and gotta say
> ...


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Phoul Mouth said:


> rockslinger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoul Mouth said:
> ...


This one is pretty easy, actually. Theraband comes in two versions: one is a latex formula, and the other is a hypo allergenic non-latex formula. The non-latex sucks butt and the latex is fine.

The general consensus among tube users about the heavier ones (blue black and silver) is that their thickness makes them inherently slow and they usually prefer multiple thin tubes over single thick tubes.

So in short, the very thick ones are only good for spear guns. 
The non latex ones are no good for shooting, only for the manufacturers intended purpose. 
The LATEX tans, being the thinnest in the spectrum, should be excellent for slingshots.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Viper010 said:


> Phoul Mouth said:
> 
> 
> > rockslinger said:
> ...


Hey viper, that's good info. I will ask him if they are latex or non latex. You rock dude.


----------



## calinb (Apr 4, 2015)

Phoul Mouth said:


> So I have a mod saying they are junk, and you saying they are good. Now I am at a total loss. Would love to get a tie breaker in here because I can grab a whole case of this stuff on the cheap if they are good. Would love someone that have maybe chronographed the tan tubes, that would be awesome.


I don't have an apples to apples comparison with 2040 loops but I think TB tan was actually pretty close to them with 3/8" ammo and lighter in draw weight, of course. My Torque SS, with its relatively short loops (~ 5-1/2" or static length or so) right out of the box chony'ed:

1/2" steel 160 fps

3/8" steel 190 fps

I snapped some longer 6-1/2" tan loops into its forks and, on the same warm day with the same draw got:

1/2" steel 136 fps

Yeah--that's slow but keep in mind 1/2 steel is not what you'd normally pair with tan tubes, performance-wise, and the 2040 loops were being stretched about 545% compared to the TB tan loops at only about 460% for the above numbers.

Sorry I can't find my 3/8" steel tan chrony data, but I recall it as being closer to the 2040 tubes, as one would hope for thinner latex.

It's cold and rainy now but I'll try to take some chrony data with 1/4" steel and BBs. I still have the tan bands and I'll draw them to 500% or more too and let you know what happens. I remember finding a single best price for a quantity TB tan buy (100') on Amazon. It was only something like $35. Everyone else was too expensive for me to even consider, because I have tons of 2040 and don't usually shoot BBs or 1/4" steel.

Okay--just found it again. It's PT Supplies on Amazon, if the sweet deal falls through.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

PM
I sent you the actual link to 
Latex-tubing.com in your pm check it


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I have been buying from Latex-tubing.com for over a year and they are fantastic, great service and fast shipping.

wll


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Yup I have no complaints over their products at all !

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

leon13 said:


> hey Phoul how about we share that box ?
> 
> and maybe some others want to jump in ?
> 
> ...


Called my buddy about that tubing, he has Monday and Tuesday off so he will let me know Wednesday. I also asked him to make sure they were latex, not non-latex like Viper010 was saying.


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

A kind gentleman who doesn't seem to be around on the boards much anymore sent me some Orange Dub Dub to try out. As a bonus he included some tan theratube and suggested I try it doubled or looped. I was getting 180 fps with .44 lead and about 195 fps with 3/8 hex nuts. I'd say that's pretty respectable.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I think Theraband Tan is the best tubing I have used for BB's (.177, 4.5mm). I love it.


----------



## calinb (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your reports. I've been too busy lately (or it's been too rainy) to do any TB Tan chrony testing. It's nice to read a number of confirmations of my original impressions of the stuff--it's great rubber for light loads!


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Sorry for the lack of update. My buddy never actually checked the boxes or asked his boss how much she would want, had he this post would never have been made. She would have wanted 15 bucks a box, which is pretty much retail. You can get 1632 tubes in 10 meter lengths for 10 bucks on www.metregradegoods.com and aliexpress. On top of that all but 2 of the boxes turned out to be non-latex, so useless. But the best part is that when my buddy checked the boxes, everything was dry rot. Turns out that the tan is several years old because the resistance is so low they don't use it for patients, and it has been stored in the same small area as the offices furnace. Hot and dry is great for latex right? LOL

Sorry to anyone who got there hopes up. I would have loved this to have turned out to be the awesome deal we wanted and to have split it with those of you who PMd me. But unfortunately my information was false and everything fell through.


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

I have used tb tan,short lengths like 6", singles, small pouch widths for 7mm steel. I like it alot. seems quick.tho I dont have a chrony.


----------

